# YouTube Videos (Classical Music)



## Keemun

As you may already know, YouTube has a great assortment of classical music videos. Here are some of my favorites. Please share your own favorites.

Kogan Plays Shostakovich Vk. 1 (3rd mvt.)

Milstein Plays Paganiniana

Mozart - Requiem (Solti/VPO)

Perlman Plays Tchaikovsky Vk. (1st mvt.)

Horowitz Plays Scriabin Etude Op. 8 No. 12

Ligeti - Etude 13 "The Devil's Staircase"


----------



## opus67

Oh, my...there are TONS of great videos out there. I go there often to watch Oistrakh and Heifetz.

Some popular ones/my favs.

Kyrie from Mozart's Great Mass in C - Gardiner, R&R Orch., Monteverdi Choir

Menuhin and Adolf Baller play Brahms' Hungarian Dance No.5

Furtwangler conducting Beethoven's Ninth (final minutes) for Hitler and gang 
 Terrible audio, of course.

Perlman's Master Class This one is pretty nice. 

EDIT: One more Perlman Master Class

EDIT2: Perlman playing Mendelssohn at 13. I wish I could have done that when I was thirteen.


----------



## psicorp

Some stravinsky:





 Tide Fair for piano




 documentary and interview!




 Rite of spring


----------



## otterhouse

Hello all,

On:






I have put what must be the rarest LP of the Concertgebouw orchestra, 
a 1976 private issue live record. Only a few copies were made.
The conductor was Andre Vandernoot, and they are playing Brahms Hungarian dances 6 and 5. And it sounds they had a lot of fun there... 

Greetings,
Rolf


----------



## Morigan

I find the choice of tempo and general sound horrible on the Furtwangler / Hitler video! All you can hear is the percussions and, God, this is way too fast. I suppose some of it is due to the poor audio quality.


----------



## Guest

Keemun said:


> Please share your own favorites.


I can't resist mentioning my favourite singer:

DFD singing F Schubert

DFD singing G Mahler

and… Dame Felicity Lott…in this video in her early career, which, perhaps, reminds me of a lot of things…

Depuis le jour

.


----------



## Handel

Great playing of a Handel's sonatina...






Haydn's violoncello concerto by Les Violons du Roy


----------



## Rondo

I love _The Rite of Spring_ played on four-hand piano.


----------



## Rondo

There's also another good video of the finale of Beethoven's Third Pno Concerto performed by Brendel/Abaddo and the Lucerne Festival orchestra, but I cant seem to find it at the moment. Too bad there is no CD available of this or I would have it by now!

Here's one for any of you (other) John Williams fans out there (!!)


----------



## opus67

The Master at work
Heifetz - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso

Has anybody seen the film this was featured in?


----------



## opus67

This kid is just three years old!


----------



## opus67

I can say with some certainty that this where I first came across the Hungarian Dances, some of them at least.

Pigs in a Polka

[nostalgia]It was the early years of the '90s and the country was just opening its doors to privately-owned TV channels. My maternal grandparents had a cable connection in their house, and this cartoon along with a couple of others were recorded on tape from one of those channels*, so that I could watch them whenever I went to their house.[/nostalgia]

*That company owns/has rights to telecast about 10 or 15 channels today.


----------



## fox_druid

The best Cherubino ever : Simionato sings Voi che sapete

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSNKuv1zxog

It's quite old, but her powerful intepretation overrides all the techical limitations.


----------



## World Violist

Oh God, this is going to take me awhile... gives the chance for another count-down!!! It's not quite in good order yet, I may well come back to this.

10. 



 - Yes, THE prelude, Rachmaninoff playing it. Sorry Rach...

9. 



 - I can't help it! Osmo Vänskä's whistling is just cool. And it's STILL classical music!

8. 



 - The end of Mahler's ninth is quite possibly one of my favorite endings in all music, and Bernstein describes it SO WELL!

7. 



 - Sibelius concerto: Heifetz owned this piece for about 20 years because nobody else would (or could) play it.

6. 



 - Enescu's recording of Chausson's Poeme. I've not heard Neveu's yet in full, but I don't think what I have heard of her's can compare.

5. 



 - Heifetz's rendition of Vitali's Chaconne sent shivers down my spine.

4. 



 - The second movement of Sibelius' third symphony. It's probably my favorite symphonic movement in all of Sibelius (not counting the Seventh)

3. 



 - Yehudi Menuhin playing the last few minutes of Bach's overwhelming Chaconne from the second partita in D minor.

2. 



 - Jaqueline du Pre's Elgar. It brought me to tears the first I heard it. The best.

1. 



 - Bernstein conducting the last 5 or so minutes of Mahler's Second Symphony. Not quite the best, but still my favorite video on all of Youtube.


----------



## Rondo

Bruno Walter rehearsing Brahms' Symphony No. 2.





Walter discussing his favorite composers.


----------



## AndersWestberg

Minimalistic and electronic by me.


----------



## David C Coleman

Yes, I tend to watch the heavy stuff! - Bruckner, Mahler, Beethoven and Richard Strauss...


----------



## Lute Lover

*this is cool*






this is a new approach. I Furiosi baroque ensemble performing Piangero la Sorte Mia...


----------



## Isola

My favourite two Gustavs:


----------



## jhar26

Hurricane Martha playing Prokofiev's piano concerto No.3.

movement 1






movement 2






movement 3


----------



## likelake

*some of my favorites are ...*





*Gilels plays Rachmaninoff Prelude Op. 23 No. 5*





*Horowitz plays Liszt Consolation No. 3*

http://www.youtube.com/v/zS5LRRsNYZk&hl=en&fs=1
*Pavarotti - Che gelida manina (La Boheme)
*


----------



## Isola

Jhar26, that Martha's Prok #3 is fabulous!



likelake said:


> *Gilels plays Rachmaninoff Prelude Op. 23 No. 5*


Precious recording. Though I still prefer Kssin's faster, effortless and sensitive rendition:





More of my favs:

Bach concerto BWV 1065 played by an all-star cast:





Argerich & Kissin play Mozart sonata for 2 pianos - a superb pair:





Kempff's Tempest sonata 3rd movement. Most of the pianists played it way too fast.





Kissin was born to play Chopin's Ballades:





Kissin's Prokofiev sonata No.6 final (recital in Tokyo in his teens):


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

*Corelli* 
Rebel Baroque Ensemble plays Corelli Sonata Op. 4 No. 10 in G *



*

*Rameau - La Lapoplinière* with Patrick Cohen-Akenine, Baroque Violin Nima Ben David, Viola da Gamba Béatrice Martin, Cembalo *



*
*LeClaire - Ouverture* with Capriccio Stravagante *



*

*de la Barre - Qu'un coeur est prévenu que sa flamme est extrême* with Capriccio Stravagante *



*
:->


----------



## World Violist

Haha... Bernstein's (in)famous reading of Shostakovich's fifth symphony from 1959:


----------



## Isola

Martha Argerich plays Scarlatti:





My favourite Bach partita No.6 played by the god of Bach:













Gergiev conducts VPO Prokofiev's Classical Symphony:


----------



## Zombo

Finale for the Piano Concerto by Radu Paladi (only video on youtube about it, so it's not the best): 





Shostakovich playing a snippet of his own piano concerto no. 1:





Kissin with the 8-12 by Scriabin:





Violin Concerto by Berg (performed by Frederieke Saeijs):









Finale from the Britten Piano Concerto by Osborne:





Finale from the Shosty 5 by Berstein:





Finale from the Cello concerto by Lutoslawski, performed by Ma, Yo-Yo:





First movement from the Sibelius Violin Concerto by Ferras:





The beautiful aria "To this we've come" from The Consul by Menotti, as sung by Farrell:





Bernstein playing the third movement of the piano concerto by Ravel:





Karajan and the third movement of the 6th by Tchaikovsky:





And finally, a very funny twisted ending on the Chaconne of the First Suite for Marching Band by Holst


----------



## AJWH

*Favourite You Tube*














These are some of my favourite clips from you tube recently. Absolutely love blake at the minute. Think their Snow Patrol version is better than the original. Absolutely love the new album.

Read a very good interview with them from http://www.musolife.com/blake.html?page=full
check it out, made me like them even more, let me know what you think!!


----------



## kiwipolish

Yes. But I prefer the 2,500 videos of cats playing piano.


----------



## otterhouse

Abbey Simon in Grieg (1954), Willem van Otterloo conducting














More vinyl youtube links are always welcome!

Rolf


----------



## Isola

Martha Argerich, Mischa Maisky, Joshua Bell, Henning Kraggerud, Yuri Bashmet play Shostakovich at Verbier Festival '08. Wow...... you don't get to see this everyday:

*



*


Zombo said:


> Kissin with the 8-12 by Scriabin:


That beats Horowitz! Here is Kissin's crisp Strauss' Fledermaus op.56:

*



*


----------



## David C Coleman

YouTube vids are great, but how I find the buffering infuriating. I can't get a very fast connection I'm afraid..


----------



## opus67

David C Coleman said:


> YouTube vids are great, but how I find the buffering infuriating. I can't get a very fast connection I'm afraid..


David, if you are frustrated by the buffering process but don't mind downloading the video and watching it later uninterrupted, and if you use Firefox, then do I have an add-on for you! 

Home page: http://www.downloadhelper.net/
AMO page: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006

You can download embedded video files from virtually any site on the 'net. And recently a feature was added to convert the video from the FLV format to something like AVI and MPEG.


----------



## David C Coleman

opus67 said:


> David, if you are frustrated by the buffering process but don't mind downloading the video and watching it later uninterrupted, and if you use Firefox, then do I have an add-on for you!
> 
> Home page: http://www.downloadhelper.net/
> AMO page: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
> 
> You can download embedded video files from virtually any site on the 'net. And recently a feature was added to convert the video from the FLV format to something like AVI and MPEG.


Thanks for that!!......


----------



## Mr. Terrible

*A question*

I find YouTube to be an exercise in frustration. 
I have a reasonably fast intenet connection and a not-too-shabby computer, but I never get anything but unsynchronised garbage from You Tube.
Auidio quality sucks and I can`t get my head round someones arm going up when the sound says it is going down.
Is there some magical way of watching these vids to where it becomes acceptable?
I tried the d/l stuff and it doesnt seem to work any better.

As you can probably tell I am a bit of a luddite when it comes to computers, but would really like to be able to actually enjoy some of the stuff I have found on YouTube.

Ivan


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

*this may help - youtube hq*



Mr. Terrible said:


> I find YouTube to be an exercise in frustration.
> I have a reasonably fast intenet connection and a not-too-shabby computer, but I never get anything but unsynchronised garbage from You Tube.
> Auidio quality sucks and I can`t get my head round someones arm going up when the sound says it is going down.
> Is there some magical way of watching these vids to where it becomes acceptable?
> I tried the d/l stuff and it doesnt seem to work any better.
> 
> As you can probably tell I am a bit of a luddite when it comes to computers, but would really like to be able to actually enjoy some of the stuff I have found on YouTube.
> 
> Ivan


This may help ... but i cannot guarantee it. Try adding *&fmt=18* at the end of the video's url. You'll get a higher resolution video and Stereo audio. But if the video's really of bad quality / the audio is out of synch then i'm afraid there's nothing else to be done. This is not promoted by youtube because the video tends to get slower / buffer.


----------



## World Violist

I really like Charlie Rose's interviews with the great conductors... here are some:

With Lorin Maazel, Seiji Ozawa, and Riccardo Muti: 




With Kurt Masur, Valery Gergiev, and Leonard Slatkin: 




With Michael Tilson Thomas (somewhere in the middle...):


----------



## Mr. Terrible

periodinstrumentfan said:


> This may help ... but i cannot guarantee it. Try adding *&fmt=18* at the end of the video's url. You'll get a higher resolution video and Stereo audio. But if the video's really of bad quality / the audio is out of synch then i'm afraid there's nothing else to be done. This is not promoted by youtube because the video tends to get slower / buffer.


Thanks - I`ll try it!

Just noticed the elusive smileys have reappeared in a box off to the left now.
Earlier they were at the bottom!
I can see this board is going to take some getting used to!


----------



## opus67

Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 5, Mvmt. I (Incomplete)

Reconstructed from a 1905 piano roll created by Mahler himself, according to the person who posted the clip. (I have no way of verifying this, but I like the piano reduction nevertheless.)


----------



## phoenixshade

*Martha Argerich - 1965 Chopin Competition*

jhar, we apparently have something in common. I'm sure you must have seen these before, but in case you haven't (and for everyone else who hasn't)...

*Martha Argerich, 7th International Chopin Piano Competition:

Scherzo No. 3* Spotty audio, and be warned that the last chord is cut off 
*Polonaise No. 6 "Héroique"
Piano Concerto No. 1* just a very short fragment of the end

Enjoy.


----------



## jhar26

phoenixshade said:


> jhar, we apparently have something in common. I'm sure you must have seen these before


Yes - many times before in fact. Anyway, nice to see another Martha fan here.


----------



## phoenixshade

*Debussy - Sonata for violin and piano*

I posted this in another forum, but I love this piece, and since it is a YouTube clip, what better place to post it?

Debussy - Sonata for Violin and Piano
_Akiko Suwanai, violin_

*1st movement*


*2nd movement*


*3rd movement*


Enjoy.


----------



## carrTL1274

I recently stumbled upon this while looking for a recording of this piece, since I'm going to be performing it at my recital this year

It's from Anton Rubensteins opera The Demon, this aria actually takes place in Act 2 not act 1 like the title says. The singer is Egils Silins and the production was done at the Latvian Natonal Opera in I think 2004. It's sometimes called the demons Romance. The opera itself is really a beautiful show it's a shame it's not done very often. Enjoy!


----------



## mozart453

Aimi Kobayashi.. very young.. playing the Chopin Impromptu in A flat





This child is remarkable.. age is no qualifier here..
Once you experience this video.. you will want to hear more of this child's artistry
There are You tubes of her from the tender age of 4 to the present.

Shirley Kirsten


----------



## Badkris

Speaking of youtube. Will someone take a listen to the music in this commercial for me? I have been searcing for this song for years. 



 If you know the name please get back to me. It would be a life saver for me.


----------



## thePianoMan

-Marcin Parys plays Chopin's Revolutionary Etude

I find Marcin Parys' videos all to be quite good. They are good video and sound quality.


----------



## mozart453

Aimi Kobayashi, Chopin Scherzo
A brilliant peformance and quite unbelievable because the artist was 12 years and 6 months at the time.
She is now 13.


----------



## Rondo

Here a neat performance I stumbled upon on Youtube. Check it out and see what you think (it's short):


----------



## cdk

*etudes Chopin - Debussy*

Frederic Chopin & Claude Debussy etudes 




pianist is Heghine Rapyan.


----------



## LordBlackudder

good playlist here:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=75BF0805A1E2A822


----------



## notesetter

Lovro von Matacic conducts Bruckner 8, 4th movement




3 parts

A good example of how a conductor uses the eyes and facial expressions in communicating with an orchestra. His "baton technique" is fairly minimal but but little things are very clearly indicated, such as mimicing a violinists bow arm or the "caressing" of one of the composer's "religious cadences".

To me, here is the "real deal"!


----------



## itywltmt

For your consideration:

My blog post of June 14 on "cartoons":
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/217-itywltmt-s-klassical-music.html

My YouTube channel, containing stuff I have collected off YouTube over the past few weeks - and growing!
http://www.youtube.com/user/itywltmt


----------



## GrahDon

A rare live performance of a 19th Century Piano Concerto outside the standard repertoire.

*Concerto for Piano & Orchestra No.1 Op.89 in C minor - Salomon Jadassohn - Part 1 *






*Concerto for Piano & Orchestra No.1 Op.89 in C minor - Salomon Jadassohn - Part 2*


----------



## scarletmacaw

here there are some more:


* Maurice Ravel _Gaspard de la nuit_





* Xiaogang Ye _Ballade_





* Osvaldo Golijov _Levante_


----------



## professor

Here are some non-traditional (in essence that they have original video component in addition to musical), which I find very engaging), but the number of such videos is very small. Here is a few examples.

Rachmaninoff Elegia performed by Sergei Deych, cinemtography by Daniil Deych 



Mozart's Sonata for two pianos by Anderson and Roe 



(There are much more videos at Anderson&Roe channel on youtube, but I like the Rachmaninoff's more.)


----------



## Jos

Pretty weird; this lady has the first bar of Glenn Goulds stringquartet (didn't know he had written one) as a "trampstamp" .
Came across this searching for Gould footage, the things one finds at Youtube !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Guest

I've just (re-) discovered Wellesz Theatre, that has a lot of classical music uploaded. Anyone want to share the names of any other such channels?

:tiphat:


----------



## NovAntiqua

Fernando Sor: Étude op.60 n.14 & op.6 n.11 for guitar


----------



## pianozach

The Rite of Spring "Clap-Along" video is superb.


----------



## wosejam10

There's so Many fantastic videos online, it's amazing. I frequently visit to see Oistrakh and Shared interests perform in youtube backlink tool.


----------

